# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Angiostatische Therapie

## Hans (GL)

Seit gestern gedeiht mir in der Uniklinik Regensburg eine Angiostatische und anti-inflammatorischen Therapie  mit Chemo an. Die Behandlung erfolgt im Rahmen einer Studie.

Die Bestandteile sind:
 Imatinib 1x400mg (Glivec®);      Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®);    Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®);  und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);

Wir hoffen damit meinem aggressiven Untermieter mit mittlerweile dreiwöchiger Verdoppelungszeit Paroli bieten zu können.

Hans

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hans,
diese Therapie hat es in sich. Ich habe einmal kurz nach den einzelnen Komponenten nachgeschaut und kann mir kein richtiges Bild über die kombinierte Wirkung machen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass einige Komponenten die Nebenwirkungen mindern sollen. Ich drücke dir beide Daumen und wünsche dir den Erfolg, den du dir von der Therapie versprichst.
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

ich habe wegen der Studie, meinen Onko befragt und gebeten, sich für mich schlau zu machen. Mal sehen ob was kommt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hans,
ich dachte, die Ärzte in der Uniklinik Regensburg hätten dich aufklären müssen bevor du zu der Studienteilnahme zugestimmt hast. Glivec greift das Herz an, Actos wird bei Diabetes benutzt, ein anderes ist ein COX-2 Hemmer, ein anderes ist gegen Ovarialkarzinome....wie gesagt, es muss wohl die Kombination sein, die was bringen soll, was ich sehr hoffe. Lass von dir hören wenn du mehr weißt bitte.
Beide Daumen sind weiterhin fest gedrückt,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Hans,
> ich dachte, die Ärzte in der Uniklinik Regensburg hätten dich aufklären müssen  ...


Sei ganz beruhigt, Hans-W., das haben die Regensburger getan und zwar in schriftlicher Form. Mir liegt die dazugehörige Patienteninformation vor.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Hans-W

zur Studie biete ich diesen Link.  Die positiven Wirkungen sind im vierten Absatz beschrieben.

Bezüglich Nebenwirkungen wurde ich verantwortungsbewusst, auch schriftlich, aufgeklärt.

Aber seien wir ehrlich, um den Krebs loszuwerden, nehmen wir doch "Tod und Teufel" in Kauf. Jedes Medikament kann Nebenwirkungen haben, die von Person zu Person unterschiedlichst intensiv zuschlagen können.

Ich jedenfalls bin zuversichtlich wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße 

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich jedenfalls bin zuversichtlich wie schon lange nicht mehr.


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, Hans, ganz fest!

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Seit gestern gedeiht mir in der Uniklinik Regensburg eine Angiostatische und anti-inflammatorischen Therapie mit Chemo an. Die Behandlung erfolgt im Rahmen einer Studie.
> 
> Die Bestandteile sind:
> Imatinib 1x400mg (Glivec®); Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®); Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®); und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);


Nun ist ein Monat vergangen, Hans. Zeit für einen Bericht!

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Nun ist ein Monat vergangen, Hans. Zeit für einen Bericht!


Als Zwischenergebnis ist vorab zu vermerken:
Zu Beginn der Behandlung am 25.07.07 lag der PSA-Wert bei 5,2.
Am 08.08.07 lag der PSA-Wert bei 1,27.

Die Nebenwirkungen halten sich in Grenzen. Bedingt durch eine Reihe anderer, nicht schwerer Erkrankungen wird die Zuordnung möglicherweise unscharf.

Meinen nächsten Besuch in der Uniklinik Regensburg habe ich am 5. September. Dann sind die Werte vertrauensvoller. Ich werde darüber berichten.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Als Zwischenergebnis ist vorab zu vermerken:
> Zu Beginn der Behandlung am *25.07.07* lag der PSA-Wert bei *5,2*.
> Am *08.08.07* lag der PSA-Wert bei *1,27*.


Herzlichen Glückwunssch. Ich drücke dir weiter die Daumen.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Bericht:
Zur genaueren Beschreibung, die laufende Therapie ist dreigeteilt:
- metronome Chemotherapie (täglich eine kleine Dosis in Tablettenform)
- angiostatische Medikamente
- antiinflammatorische Medikamente

Der PSA-Verlauf stellt sich wie folgt dar:

25.07.07   PSA 5,2
08.08.07   PSA 1,27
05.09.07   PSA 0,67

Hans (GL)

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hans (GL)

Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen fallenden Werten.

Stellt sich die Frage, welchen Anteil Glivec® daran hat. Es geht das Gerücht um, dass Glivec® beim PK nichts bringt. Aber das soll ja nun die Studie herausfinden.

Führst du die antiandrogene Therapie mit LHRH-Analogon weiter? Oder wie ist das geplant?

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Hans,

könntest Du bitte etwas zu eventuellen Nebenwirkungen schreiben?  Ich wünsche Dir großen, andauernden therapeutischen Erfolg.

Günter

----------


## Hans (GL)

> könntest Du bitte etwas zu eventuellen Nebenwirkungen schreiben?


Zwei bis drei Wochen machten mir eine ausgeprägte Schlaflosigkeit sehr zu schaffen. Seitdem ich meine blutdrucksenkenden Betablocker usw. weglasse, ist das Schlafverhalten wieder im großen und ganzen in Ordnung. 

Das Cortisonpräparat führt zu nicht unerheblichen Wassereinlagerungen. Durch die Gabe von Diuretika wird eine Stabilisierung auf erhöhtem Niveau erreicht. Ich habe ein sehr volles Gesicht  wenigstens sieht man keine Falten mehr. Sehstörungen waren nicht durch veränderten Augeninnendruck, sondern durch Störung des Tränenfilms verursacht. Mit Hilfe einer Augensalbe ist ein weitgehend passabler Zustand wieder erreicht worden.

Mein Kaliumwert ist i.d.R. trotz Kalinortabletten noch zu tief, er wird jetzt von Diuretikum wie auch von Zometa beeinflusst.

Mein Appetit ist gut entwickelt. Welchen Teil des erhöhten Körpergewichtes auf Wassereinlagerungen oder  Fettreserven zurückzuführen ist fällt mir immer schwerer zu beurteilen.

Meine stark verbesserungsfähige Konstitution führe ich nicht auf die aktuelle Therapie, sondern auf die Auswirkungen des LHRH-Agonisten, sowie diverser Vorerkrankungen wie lang anhaltenden Durchfall, starkem Atemwegsinfekt, wie auch Schlafstörungen zurück.

Zusammenfassend meine ich, dass ich die Therapie ganz gut vertrage.

Hans (GL)

----------


## WinfriedW

> Meine stark verbesserungsfähige Konstitution führe ich nicht auf die aktuelle Therapie, sondern auf die Auswirkungen des LHRH-Agonisten, ...


Ist denn vorgesehen, die antiandrogene Therapie fortzusetzen?

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Ist denn vorgesehen, die antiandrogene Therapie fortzusetzen?


Hallo Winfried,

ich habe Deine Frage nicht vergessen. Vor Beantwortung möchte ich mich noch mit meinem Onkologen beraten. Ich komme darauf zurück.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> ich habe Deine Frage nicht vergessen. Vor Beantwortung möchte ich mich noch mit meinem Onkologen beraten. Ich komme darauf zurück.


Danke Hans.

In der Patienteninformation, die du ja auch hast, steht von antiandrogener Medikation kein Wort.

Ich habe diesbezüglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Unter Taxotere oder auch jetzt unter Ketoconazol stellt sich die Frage, ob der hormonrefraktäre Patient noch vom Testosteronentzug profitiert in gleicher Weise. Viele Onkologen und Urologen sind da schnell bei der Sache: Wir wissen nicht ob's hilft, aber es schadet offenbar in Bezug auf den Tumorprogress auch nicht. Also machen wir weiter, weil: haben wir immer schon so gemacht. Dass der Testosteronentzug längerfristig auch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringt, interessiert an dieser Stelle nicht.

Nachdem ich viel unterwegs bin weiß ich, dass es auch Ärzte (Professoren) gibt, die diesbzgl. strikt anderer Meinung sind und sagen: "Eine Therapie die nicht mehr greift, die setzt man ab. Punkt." 

Vor diesem Hintergrund weigere ich mich seit Januar dieses Jahres, mein LHRH-Analogon zu erneuern, was allerdings bisher nicht dazu geführt hat, dass mein Testosteron wesentlich gestiegen wäre. Immerhin hat die Krankenkasse Geld gespart.

Ich glaube übrigens nicht wirklich, Hans, dass deine Wassereinlagerungen vom Kortison kommen. Hast du mal den Onkologen befragt, was das Kortison in diesem Kontext bewirken soll? Ich vermute, es soll einzig und allein die Nebenwirkungen der anderen Medikamente bekämpfen. 1mg Dexamethason/Tag ist eine niedrige Dosis, die eigentlich keine schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen verursachen sollte.

Ich hatte unter Taxotere (evtl. auch die Kombination mit Thalidomid und teilweise auch Celebrex) zuletzt auch erheblich mit Wassereinlagerungen bzw. Ödemen zu kämpfen. Manche Betroffene nehmen während der Behandlung mit Taxotere permanent eine geringe Dosis Kortison, ich nicht. Ich nahm nur jeweils vor und nach der Infusion eine höhere Dosis Dexamethason. Dabei hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich mein Zustand einschließlich der Ödeme während der Kortisoneinnahme sehr besserte und nicht umgekehrt.

Du nimmst Arcoxia®(Etoricoxib). Arcoxia® ist mit häufigen Ödemen (Flüssigkeitsansammlungen) vergesellschaftet.  Du nimmst  auch Actos®(Pioglitazon). Gewichtszunahme ist eine häufige Nebenwirkung von Actos®. Ich denke hier ist die Ursache für deine Gewichtszunahme eher zu suchen.

Hast du eine Vorstellung, warum in der Studie die Kortisoneinnahme mittags vorgesehen ist? Normalerweise wird doch empfohlen, Kortison gegen 8 Uhr morgens zu schlucken.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> In der Patienteninformation, die du ja auch hast, steht von antiandrogener Medikation kein Wort.
> 
> Ich habe diesbezüglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Unter Taxotere oder auch jetzt unter Ketoconazol stellt sich die Frage, ob der hormonrefraktäre Patient noch vom Testosteronentzug profitiert in gleicher Weise. Viele Onkologen und Urologen sind da schnell bei der Sache: Wir wissen nicht ob's hilft, aber es schadet offenbar in Bezug auf den Tumorprogress auch nicht. Also machen wir weiter, weil: haben wir immer schon so gemacht. Dass der Testosteronentzug längerfristig auch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringt, interessiert an dieser Stelle nicht.
> 
> Nachdem ich viel unterwegs bin weiß ich, dass es auch Ärzte (Professoren) gibt, die diesbzgl. strikt anderer Meinung sind und sagen: "Eine Therapie die nicht mehr greift, die setzt man ab. Punkt." 
> 
> Vor diesem Hintergrund weigere ich mich seit Januar dieses Jahres, mein LHRH-Analogon zu erneuern, was allerdings bisher nicht dazu geführt hat, dass mein Testosteron wesentlich gestiegen wäre. Immerhin hat die Krankenkasse Geld gespart.
> WW


Dein Beitrag hört sich überzeugend an.

Soweit ich mich erinnere war in früheren Forumsbeiträgen  berichtet worden, dass man bei Absetzen des LHRH-Agonisten unter Chemo nach einiger Zeit noch einmal auf die Androgenbehandlung setzen kann.

Gibt es hierzu weitere Erfahrungsberichte?




> Ich glaube übrigens nicht wirklich, Hans, dass deine Wassereinlagerungen vom Kortison kommen. 
> WW


Ein weiterer Studienteilnehmer hat mir per Mail über Wassereinlagerungen berichtet. Bei einer versuchsweisen Absetzung von Fortecortin über zwei Tage waren die Einlagerungen verschwunden.




> Hast du mal den Onkologen befragt, was das Kortison in diesem Kontext bewirken soll? 
> WW


Laut Patienteninformation dient Fortecortin ® (Dexamethason) als Angiogenesehemmer.




> Hast du eine Vorstellung, warum in der Studie die Kortisoneinnahme mittags vorgesehen ist? Normalerweise wird doch empfohlen, Kortison gegen 8 Uhr morgens zu schlucken.
> WW


Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt....

Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

In verschiedenen Forumsbeiträgen wird die Wirkung von Glivec hinterfragt.

Hierzu stelle ich einen Auszug aus der zur Verfügung gestellten allgemeinen Beschreibung ein:

"In einer Phase II Studie konnte Prof. Reichle, Regensburg Uniklinikum nachweisen, daß durch Kombination metronomischer Chemotherapie Treosulfane: Ovastat®, COX-2 inhibitor Etoricoxib: Arcoxia®, PPARy-agonist Pioglitazone: Actos®, Dexamethasone (Fortecortin®) und dem Rezeptor Tyrosine Kinase Inhibitor Imatinib: Glivec®) für vorbehandelte, symptomatische Patienten eine Verbesserung erreicht werden konnte. 33% der Patienten hatten einen PSA Abfall von gleich oder mehr als 80%, 11%der Patienten hatten eine PSA Senkung von 80% oder weniger, 38% der Patienten hatten einen PSA Abfall von weniger als 50% und 17% der Patienten hatten einen Progress der Erkrankung während der Studie."

Ich gehe davon aus, mich nach meinem nächsten Besuch in Regensburg am 4. Okt. noch näher zu Glivec äußern zu können.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Treosulfane: Ovastat®, COX-2 inhibitor Etoricoxib: Arcoxia®, PPARy-agonist Pioglitazone: Actos®, Dexamethasone (Fortecortin®) und dem Rezeptor Tyrosine Kinase Inhibitor Imatinib: Glivec®) ...


Bei diesem Medikamentencocktail weiß man natürlich zunächst nicht, welchen Anteil an der Gesamtwirkung Glivec® letztendlich hat. Das soll die Studie, in der du dich befindest, herausfinden.

Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass Glivec® in dieser Kombination einen Benefit bringt, dann lässt daraus nätürlich noch nicht schließen, dass es auch in *Kombination mit Taxotere* funktioniert oder umgekehrt.

Meine Ressentiments gegen Glivec® begründen sich nicht zuletzt aus meinem Gespräch mit Dr. V. in Regensburg. Ich komme, weil chemotherapeutisch vorbehandelt, für die Studie, in der du, Hans, dich befindest, nicht in Frage. Die Regensburg bieten mir oben Medikamentencocktail minus Glivec® an. Dr. V. hat es mir gegenüber so dargestellt, dass das Fehlen von Glivec® kein Schaden wäre, weil es eh nichts bringt. Damit greift er dem Ergebnis der Studie natürlich vor.

Man wird im Gespräch mit dir möglicherweise eine andere Darstellung gewählt haben, schließlich wollte man dich für die Studie gewinnen. Die Studie geht über ein halbes Jahr? Dann wissen wir hoffenlich mehr.

Die Aussage von Dr. V. deckt sich mit dem Informationsstand meiner Onkologin. Sie glaubt ebenfalls, dass Glivec® bei PK nichts bringt. D. h. letztendlich nätürlich noch nicht, dass Glivec® in irgendeiner Kombination doch etwas bringen könnte, nur wäre es vor diesem Hintergrund für mich nicht die erste Wahl.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass Glivec® in dieser Kombination einen Benefit bringt, dann lässt daraus natürlich noch nicht schließen, dass es auch in *Kombination mit Taxotere* funktioniert oder umgekehrt.


Ohne Rücksprache mit Tinka gehalten zu haben, unterstelle ich, dass im Rot unterlegten Satz anstelle von "und" "oder" stehen müsste, da lt. Dr. V.  in der nachfolgenden Studie vorgesehen ist, Glivec gegen Taxotere antreten zu lassen.




> Ich komme, weil chemotherapeutisch vorbehandelt, für die Studie, in der du, Hans, dich befindest, nicht in Frage.



In der Vorstellung verschiedener Studien im Forum ist mir aufgefallen, das i.d.R. Studienvorausetzung ist, sich noch keiner Chemo unterzogen zu haben. Daraus kann geschlossen werden, dass die die Studien begleitende Chemo ein gewichtiger Anteil des Therapieerfolges zugedacht ist. 




> Die Regensburg bieten mir oben Medikamentencocktail minus Glivec® an. Dr. V. hat es mir gegenüber so dargestellt, dass das Fehlen von Glivec® kein Schaden wäre, weil es eh nichts bringt. Damit greift er dem Ergebnis der Studie natürlich vor.


Nachdem die Behandlung bei mir sehr gut anschlägt, will ich mental natürlich keine Barrieren aufbauen. Nichts desto trotz, wird man beim nächsten Termin darüber reden. Spätestens zum Studienabschluss weiß man mehr.

Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Danke Hans.
> 
> In der Patienteninformation, die du ja auch hast, steht von antiandrogener Medikation kein Wort.
> 
> Ich habe diesbezüglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Unter Taxotere oder auch jetzt unter Ketoconazol stellt sich die Frage, ob der hormonrefraktäre Patient noch vom Testosteronentzug profitiert in gleicher Weise. Viele Onkologen und Urologen sind da schnell bei der Sache: Wir wissen nicht ob's hilft, aber es schadet offenbar in Bezug auf den Tumorprogress auch nicht. Also machen wir weiter, weil: haben wir immer schon so gemacht. Dass der Testosteronentzug längerfristig auch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringt, interessiert an dieser Stelle nicht.
> 
> Nachdem ich viel unterwegs bin weiß ich, dass es auch Ärzte (Professoren) gibt, die diesbzgl. strikt anderer Meinung sind und sagen: "Eine Therapie die nicht mehr greift, die setzt man ab. Punkt."


Lieber Winfried,

man hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass die Fortführung des LHRH-Agonisten obligat ist für die für die Studienaufnahme.
Das kann man auch so aus der Patienteninformation herauslesen.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ohne Rücksprache mit Tinka gehalten zu haben, unterstelle ich, dass im Rot unterlegten Satz anstelle von "und" "oder" stehen müsste, da lt. Dr. V.  in der nachfolgenden Studie vorgesehen ist, Glivec gegen Taxotere antreten zu lassen.


Das hast du m. E. falsch verstanden. Die Studie geht wohl Taxotere mono vs. Taxotere plus Glivec.




> In der Vorstellung verschiedener Studien im Forum ist mir aufgefallen, das i.d.R. Studienvorausetzung ist, sich noch keiner Chemo unterzogen zu haben. Daraus kann geschlossen werden, dass die die Studien begleitende Chemo ein gewichtiger Anteil des Therapieerfolges zugedacht ist.


Die begleitende Chemo ist sicher ein gewichtiger Anteil. Es geht natürlich bei den Zugangsvoraussetzung auch darum, gleiche (bzw. vergleichbare) Patientengruppen zu haben.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Bei diesem Medikamentencocktail weiß man natürlich zunächst nicht, welchen Anteil an der Gesamtwirkung Glivec® letztendlich hat. Das soll die Studie, in der du dich befindest, herausfinden.


Ich zitiere aus der Dissertation des Herrn Sebastian Wurzler vom 26.09.2005, Seite 71:

"Zytostatische Monotherapien sind bei den allermeisten Tumorformen der Kombinationstherapie unterlegen. Die antineoplastische Therapie mit Ansatz verschiedener zytotoxischer Substanzen oder als kombinierte Radiochemotherapie bietet den Vorteil der Möglichkeit, in verschiedenen Phasen des Zellzyklus wirksam zu werden und unterschiedliche zelluläre Proliferationsmechanismen zu inhibieren. Auf diese Weise ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit der schnellen Entwicklung resistenter Zellpopulationen geringer. Darüber hinaus interagieren Substanzklassen zum Teil und zeigen in Kombination eine additive Wirkung, die über das Maß des zu erwartenden zytotoxischen Effekts hinausgeht, was eine Dosisreduktion der Einzelsubstanzen im Interesse einer geringeren Schädigung von gesundem Gewebe möglich macht."

Den Einzelanteil von Glivec wird man wohl kaum ermitteln können. Aber Hauptsache ist für die Patienten, dass die Gesamtwirkung positiv ist.





> Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass Glivec® in dieser Kombination einen Benefit bringt, dann lässt daraus natürlich noch nicht schließen, dass es auch in Kombination mit Taxotere funktioniert oder umgekehrt.


Zitat aus Seite 73:

Aus diesen klinischen Daten lassen sich keine Vorteile bei der Verwendung der Kombination von Imatinib und Docetaxel gegenüber Docetaxel als Monosubstanz erkennen. Dies ist gut vereinbar mit den experimentellen Ergebnissen. Eine weitere randomisierte Phase II Studie mit Docetaxel und Imatinib versus Docetaxel und Placebo wird derzeit durchgeführt und bedarf  der weiteren Beachtung .

Sehr bemerkenswert finde ich auf der gleichen Seite:

Die in vitro Kombination von Imatinib und Estramustinphosphat zeigt bei allen drei Prostatakarzinom-Zelllinien additive Effekte. Die Ergebnisse der Experimente deuten darauf hin, dass diese Kombination bei der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms wirksam sein könnte. Obwohl der Mechanismus der zytotoxischen Interaktion noch untersucht werden muss, empfiehlt sich die klinische Erprobung von Imatinib in Kombination mit Estramustinphosphat.

Diesen Satz sollten wir im Auge behalten.




> ... deckt sich mit dem Informationsstand meiner Onkologin. Sie glaubt ebenfalls, dass Glivec® bei PK nichts bringt.


In den Dose-Response-Kurven S.36 ff sind bei Monotherapie Imatinib, Etoposid, Estramustinphoshat und Docetaxel verglichen. In der Regel werden beim Wirkstoff Imatinib die meisten Krebszellen abgetötet. Lediglich Estramustinphoshat zeigt ein mindestens vergleichbares Verhalten. Somit sind Vorteile von Imatinib herausgearbeitet. Möge die Phase II Studien diese bestätigen! 




> D. h. letztendlich natürlich noch nicht, dass Glivec® in irgendeiner Kombination doch etwas bringen könnte, nur wäre es vor diesem Hintergrund für mich nicht die erste Wahl.


Bei PSA-Verdopplungszeiten von ca. 3 Monaten, die sich durch Progress im Juni 07 auf ca. 2,7 Wochen erhöht haben, bin nicht nur ich, Winfried, massivst besorgt gewesen. Die Möglichkeit der Anwendung einer mit vielen Hoffnungen versehenen Therapie empfinde ich als sehr beruhigend. Im schlimmsten Falle, an den ich natürlich nicht glauben mag, wird kostbare Zeit gewonnen.

Viele Grüße 
Hans

Quelle: http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=980332877.pdf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Hans,

vielen Dank für diese Informationen.  Ich wünsche Dir einen sehr guten Therapieverlauf und Gesundheit.

Günter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hans!
Krebs ist ein multifaktorielles Geschehen, daher kann gegen diese Erkrankung auch nur mit verschiedenen Elementen vorgegangen werden.

Beim Prostatakarzinom kranken die bisherigen Leitlininien hier in Deutschland daran, dass nur sehr wenige Ärzte und Wissenschaftler sich mit diesem komplexen Geschehen offensiv auseinandersetzen.

Der hier in Deutschland praktizierte primitive Einsatz von Docetaxel als Monotherapeutikum zeigt, wie die Situation hier im Lande ausschaut.
Die komplexen Vorgänge einer Krebserkrankung werden eben bisher nur ansatzweise verstanden, daher dieses "Rumexperimentieren" mit krebskranken Menschen.

Hans, Dein Weg zeigt in eine möglicherweise bessere Richtung.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Günter und Werner,

danke für den den Zuspruch.

Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hans,

Professor Heidenreich, dessen "etablierte" Interventionen beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom hier bei uns im Forum aktuell diskutiert werden, spricht ganz eindeutig von molekularen Therapieformen, die ein wichtiger Zukunftsweg in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms sein dürften.

Dazu zählen die *Tyrosinkinase-Inhibitoren* *Imatinib ("Glivec"), Dasatinib ("Sprycel" - Dasatinib soll 300mal wirksamer in seiner Hemmung sein als "Glívec", Dasatinib wurde in den USA am 28.06.06 zugelassen!), u.a..* Aber eben auch verschiedene Antikörper, die bei verschiedenen Tumorerkrankungen bereits zugelassen wurden und erfolgreich eingesetzt werden, die immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen.

*Der Antikörper "Avastin" kommt beim Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF) zum Einsatz.*

*VEGF scheint eine Schlüsselstellung bei der Entwicklung einer Krebserkrankung einzunehmen.*

*VEGF ist gewissermaßen der Grundinitiator für eine beginnende Tumorerkrankung, er löst durch Bindung an die Rezeptoren (Tyrosinkinasen) eine Signalkaskade aus. Es wird durch verschiedene Vorgänge eine Blutgefäßbildung eingeleitet.*
*Nur durch diese kann ein Tumor wachsen, da er ab der Größe von wenigen Millimetern eine externe Blutversorgung benötigt.*

*Daher stellt VEGF ein wichtiges erstes Ziel (Target) dar.*

*Beim Brustkrebs ist Bevacizumab ("Avastin") bereits in Koppelung mit einer Chemotherapie zugelassen.*
*Hier ist ein Einsatz auch beim Prostatakarzinom in Kombination mit anderen Wirkstoffen machbar.*

*Alle gegen die Gefäßneubildung bei Tumoren gerichteten Anwendungen sind aber anscheinend nur zeitlich begrenzt.*

*Daher sollte möglicherweise eine Therapie, die sich gegen diese Gefäßbildungsstrategien des Tumors richtet, sehr lange über Monate oder sogar Jahre durchgeführt werden.*

*Die Wissenschaftler haben festgestellt, dass, wenn die Interventionen abgesetzt werden, sich der Tumor innerhalb von einer Woche wieder über die vollständige Regeneration der Blutgfäße gut mit Nährstoffen versorgen lassen kann.* 

*Unter diesen Umständen müßte die Behandlung wohl in Zyklen*
*erfolgen.*

Hier Hans, sehe ich auch für Dich eine Fragestellung, die Du vielleicht in Deine Behandlungsdiskussion einbringen könntest.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Winfried!
Wenn nicht Glivec was ist dann Deine erste Wahl??
 Es grüßt ein Suchender.
Ecko

----------


## Hans (GL)

Bericht:

Der PSA-Verlauf stellt sich wie folgt dar:

25.07.07   PSA 5,2
08.08.07   PSA 1,27
05.09.07   PSA 0,67
04.10.07 PSA 0,57

Aufgrund des niederen Leukozytenwertes von 2,65 /nl wurde die Chemo mit Ovastat auf 1x250mg halbiert.

Weiß jemand ob es  Medikamente gibt, welche die schädigenden Einwirkungen auf das Knochenmark kompensieren?

Hans

----------


## Harro

*Schutz des Knochenmarks*

Hallo, Hans, lies mal bitte hier:

http://www.sebulba.de/hodgkin/erfahr...ea09d633c.html

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans (GL)

Danke Hutschi,

Die im Link beschriebenen Corticoide bekomme ich zur Genüge. Dieser Schutz des Knochenmarks reicht bei mir offensichtlich nicht aus. Vielleicht gibt es noch etwas anderes. 

Erhellend ist, dass die Schlafstörungen durch die Corticoide kommen können. Ich werde meinen Onkologen fragen, ab eine Einnahme von Mittag auf Morgen verschoben werden kann.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Harro

*Noch ein Link*

Hallo, Hans, bitte, lies mal die Schilderungen in diesem Link:

http://www.vetmed.uni-muenchen.de/do...98/halpick.txt

Es könnte ja sein, daß Du da zumindest eine Anregung bekommst.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans (GL)

Studienteilnehmer, wo seit Ihr?

Soweit ich Kontakte habe, verläuft die Behandlung im Laufe der Zeit bei jedem etwas anders. Es wäre sicher gut, Erfahrungen auszutauschen.  Hinweise im Rahmen des Forums oder per Mail wären sehr hilfreich. Bitte meldet Euch.

Danke 
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans!
Ich verfolge mit großer Intresse Deine Therapie in Regensburg.
In den nächsten Wochen muß ich die gleiche Therapie durchführen.
Gespräch bei Prof.Dr.W.Wieland u. Dr.Walter hat am 6.9.07 stattgefunden.
Zur Zeit nehme ich Nizoral.
Ich bitte Dich um Ergebnisse - Werdegang -Erfahrungen bei der Durchführung der Therapie.
Herzlichen Dank Eckoolk.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo eckoolk,

kannst du irgend eine Wirkung von Nizoral feststellen. Ich weiss, daß einige von uns Nizoal nehmen, habe aber noch von keinerlei Wirkungen gehört.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Eckoolk,

die Ergebnisse sind etwas verkürzt im Profil hinterlegt. Ich beantworte aber gern jede Frage. Zu den Erfahrungen sollte man sich sich zu Anbeginn Diuretika verschreiben lassen,  da drei Medikamente zur Bildung von Kortison führen. Damit kann man den Wassereinlagerungen etwas entgegen wirken.

Wie sind denn Deine Ausgangswerte?

Eckoolk zu Deiner Therapieentscheidung wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hansi!
Ich nehme Nizoral seit zwei Monaten und habe einen PSA Stillstand zwischen 
6 und 7. Die Nebenwirkungen sind bis jetzt unbedeutend.
Gruß Eckoolk.

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans!
Deine Frage zu Ausgangswerten sind in meinen Profil ersichtlich,wenn ich info habe wie ich es rüber bringe.
Dein Profil geht leider nur bis 07/07.Wie sind Deine Nebenwirkungen?
Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit den Ärzten?
Gruß Eckoolk

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans!
Ich habe mein Profil kopiert und bitte um Informationen-Erfahrungsberichte.von 
Deiner (unserer) Therapie in Regensburg.
Grüße Eckoolk

----------


## Hans (GL)

Das Profil ist ergänzt, die wichtigsten Daten sind hier zusammengefasst:

25.07.07   PSA 5,3   ng/ml  Beginn der Therapie
08.08.07   PSA 1,27 ng/ml  
05.09.07   PSA 0,67 ng/ml  
04.10.07   PSA 0,57 ng/ml  


Die Corticoide enthaltenden Medikamente führen zu Wassereinlagerungen im ganzen Körper. Hierzu bekommen ich Dueretika. Diese nehme ich Vormittag bis Mittag ein, um den nächtlichen Harndrang zu reduzieren. 

Die durch die Medikamente induzierten Schlafstörungen erlauben mir mitten in der Nacht Fern zu sehen oder zu surfen. 

Bei mir wirkte der Medikamentenmix so blutdrucksenkend, dass ich keine Betablocker mehr brauche.

Wegen Reduzierung der Leukozyten auf 2,65 /nl ist die Chemo-Dosis Ovastat auf 1x250 mg halbiert.

Da ich z.Z. nicht in die Arbeit zu gehen brauche, halte ich die Nebenwirkungen für erträglich.
Andererseits  bei dieser Diagnose bleibt wohl auch schon nichts anderes möglich.

Die Betreuung durch das ärztliche Personal in der Klinik der onkologischen Abteilung der  Universität Regensburg finde ich kompetent, warmherzig und einfühlsam.

Deine Behandlung findet im Josefskrankenhaus statt. Dort wurde ich operiert. Die urologische Abteilung wird z.Z. zu einem Zentrum ausgebaut. Auch dort befindest Du Dich in guten Händen.

Eckoolk , ich wünsche Dir einen guten Therapieverlauf.

Gruß
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Danke Hans für Deine  Antwort und Deine kostbare Zeit!
Wird Deine Therapie stationär,ambulant,mit E-Mail oder telefonisch durchgeführt?
Welche Medikamente werden verwendet? Wie lange? 
Herzliche Grüße !
Eckoolk

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Eckoolk,

die Therapie wird zu Hause durchgeführt. Hierbei nehme ich täglich fünf verschiedene Medikamente. 
In den ersten vier Wochen war ambulant jede Woche eine Kontrolluntersuchung des Blutes mit anschließender Besprechung. Diese dauerten i.M. ca. zwei Stunden. Seitdem erfolgen die Untersuchungen im vier-wöchentlichen Rhythmus. Bei Bedarf erfolgt zusätzliche Beratung durch E-Mail bzw. fernmündlich.

Bei den Medikamenten handelt es sich um:  Imatinib 1x400mg (Glivec®); Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®); Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®); und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);
Link, Link.

Die Dauer beträgt 6 Monate mit der Option auf Abbruch wie auch auf Weiterführung.

Beim ersten Gespräch mit dem betreuenden Arzt erhielt ich eine ausführliche zwölfseitige Patienteninformation. 

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans!
Sofort ausführlich erfolgt Deine Antwort.
Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Schlaf  mit schönen Traum der Wirklichkeit wird.
Grüße Eckoolk

----------


## Hans (GL)

Vortrag Prof. Reichle
Im Rahmen der Veranstaltung der Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Regensburg, fand am 6. Nov. 2007 ein Vortrag des Herrn Prof. Dr. med. Albrecht Reichle Abteilung Hämatologie Onkologie des Universitätsklinikum Regensburg satt:

* Kombinierte anti-inflamatorische /angiostatische
Therapie beim
Hormon-refraktären Prostatakarzinom.*
 
Der Ausgangsgedanke ist, dass bei  einem Tumorwachstum ähnlich einem Wundheilungsprozess Vorgänge ablaufen, welche insbesondere die Ausbildung von Blutgefässen beeinflussen. Die Steuerungsmechanismen welche das Wachstum von Blutgefässen wieder stoppen werden zur Kontrolle des Krebswachstums eingesetzt.

Hierzu steht eine Vielzahl von Signalübertragungswegen zur Verfügung. Es konnte nachgewiesen werden, dass auch an einer Tumorzelle im Stromabereich noch genügend beeinflussbare Rezeptoren vorhanden sind.

Das Therapieziel geht grundsätzlich davon aus, regulatorisch einzugreifen, das Wachstum der Krebszellen zu beeinflussen und zu behindern, aber nicht primär mit toxischen Mitteln zu behandeln.

Von einer Vielzahl von Ansatzmöglichkeiten werden zwei Behandlungsschwerpunkte hervorgehoben:

Es werden die entzündlichen Prozesse  behandelt. Übliche Mittel könnten Antibiotika, Aspirin sein. Hier werden COX-2 Hemmer (Inhibitoren) eingesetzt. Während der Behandlung wird der Entzündungsstatus regelmäßig überprüft.

Die andere Schiene zieht auf die Manipulation der Blutgefäße. Insbesondere das Einwachsen , Einsprossen feiner Blutgefässe soll verhindert werden. Hier wirkt die in geringer Dosis verabreichte Chemotherapie zuverlässig.

Guten Erfolg erzielt man in Verbindung verschiedener Medikamente als da sind: Treosulfane: Ovastat®, COX-2 inhibitor Etoricoxib: Arcoxia®, PPARy-agonist Pioglitazone: Actos®, Dexamethasone (Fortecortin®) und dem Rezeptor Tyrosine Kinase Inhibitor Imatinib: Glivec®). In dieser Kombination angewendet, erreichen sie eine Wirkung die in Monotherapie nicht möglich ist.

Als Nebenwirkung eines Medikamentes wird der ungünstige Verlauf auf das Knochenmark genannt. Die entzündungshemmenden Faktoren der meisten Medikamente führen zu einem besseren Allgemeinbefinden des krebskranken Patienten.

Die mediane Überlebenszeit wird mit der von Taxotere verglichen  jedoch bei weniger Nebenwirkungen. Dieser Vorteil  ist jedoch nur gegeben wenn, keine Taxotere-Behandlung vorgeschaltet war.

Besonders hervorgehoben wird die Aufgabe von Glivec über das Signal PDGF-R als Inhibitor die Gefäßbildung zu unterbinden. Die anderen Medikamente wirken antiinflammatorsich wie auch anti-angiostatisch.

Das übergeordnete Ziel ist nicht die vollständige Beseitigung des Krebses, wenngleich es bisher auch zu vereinzelten Totalremissionen gekommen ist. Ziel ist es, die Krebsmasse  zu reduzieren und dann in einem Gleichgewicht zu kontrollieren. (Ähnlich wie bei einer Hormontherapie). Dem entzündungshemmenden Faktor wird mehrfach wichtige Bedeutung zugemessen.

Nach Abschluss der ein halbes Jahr dauernden Studie wird die Behandlung bei günstigen Vorraussetzungen weitergeführt.

Aufgestellt:
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Hans,

Deine Berichte sowie Deine PK-Historie machen wirklich Mut. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl, dass diese Studie sehr erfolgversprechend ist. 

Ich drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen und hoffe zutiefst, dass es vielleicht eine Lösung auch für andere sein kann.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## Hans (GL)

Seit dem 25.07.07 gedeiht mir die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie der Uniklinik Regensburg an.

25.07.07 PSA 5,30 ng/ml Beginn der Therapie
08.08.07 PSA 1,27 ng/ml 
05.09.07 PSA 0,67 ng/ml 
04.10.07 PSA 0,57 ng/ml
06.11.07 PSA 0,55 ng/ml
06.12.07 PSA 0,43 ng/ml

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich drücke Dir weiterhin beide Daumen ganz feste! Weiter so!

Liebe Grüße
Dine

----------


## Hans (GL)

Danke liebe Dine,

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Hans-Joachim

> Seit dem 25.07.07 gedeiht mir die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie der Uniklinik Regensburg an.
> 
> 25.07.07 PSA 5,30 ng/ml Beginn der Therapie
> 08.08.07 PSA 1,27 ng/ml 
> 05.09.07 PSA 0,67 ng/ml 
> 04.10.07 PSA 0,57 ng/ml
> 06.11.07 PSA 0,55 ng/ml
> 06.12.07 PSA 0,43 ng/ml
> 
> ...


Hallo Hans,

vielen Dank für Deine Berichterstattung und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen guten Ergebnissen. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin einen positiven Verlauf. 

Endlich mal seit langer Zeit ein Hoffnungsschimmer für uns Schwerbetroffene!

Gestatte bitte noch ein paar Fragen:

Aus Deinem Profil kann ich nicht erkennen, ob Du Zometa nimmst oder nicht nimmst? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?

Hast Du die gesamte Hormontherapie abgesetzt, oder Teile fortgeführt, während Du den "Regensburger Mix" nimmst? Wie hat sich Dein Testosteron seit Juli entwickelt?

Wann schaust Du wieder nach der Entwicklung Deiner Metastasen?

Wann kann man mehr erfahren, über Zahl der Teilnehmer, Patientengut, Ergebnisse bei anderen Teilnehmern dieser Studie, etc.?

Kann man die Therapie auch an einer örtlichen Klinik durchführen?

Sicher bin nicht nur ich sehr gespannt über Deinen weiteren Verlauf und Deine zeitnahe Berichterstattung.

Alles Gute

Gruß Joachim

----------


## eckoolk

http://www.winterworkshop.de/archiv/...2003/pohla.pdf
Hallo Hans!
Hast Du Informationen über Zytokine-Gentherapie? Siehe Link.
Gruß eckoolk.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo eckoolk,

darüber habe ich leider keine Informationen.
Ich schlage vor dieses Verfahren als eigenes Thema einzustellen, um eine größere Anzahl von Mitstreitern zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Hans-Joachim,

wegen einiger Tage Klinikaufenthaltes aufgrund eines Harnstaus hat sich die Beantwortung etwas verzögert. Das Profil ist dank Deiner Fragen mittlerweile ergänzt worden.




> Aus Deinem Profil kann ich nicht erkennen, ob Du Zometa nimmst oder nicht nimmst? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?


Seit Juli 2007 erhalte ich in monatlichem Abstand Zometa. Der Grund ist die Metastase im zweiten Lendenwirbel.




> Hast Du die gesamte Hormontherapie abgesetzt, oder Teile fortgeführt, während Du den "Regensburger Mix" nimmst? Wie hat sich Dein Testosteron seit Juli entwickelt?


Die Behandlung wird nur mit dem LHRH-Agonisten fortgeführt. Im dreimonatlichem Rhythmus erhalte  ich  eine Profakt Spritze.

Testosteron wurde seitdem nicht mehr gemessen. 




> Wann schaust Du wieder nach der Entwicklung Deiner Metastasen?


Im Oktober wurde ein Thorax-CT zur Kontrolle der Lungenmetastasen durchgeführt. Der Radiologe schreibt von Verkleinerungen. Den Vergleich der größten Metastase habe ich launisch hier dargestellt: Link.




> Wann kann man mehr erfahren, über Zahl der Teilnehmer, Patientengut, Ergebnisse bei anderen Teilnehmern dieser Studie, etc.?


Darüber weiß ich fast gar nichts. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Prof. Reichle zum Ende der Studie darüber berichten wird.




> Kann man die Therapie auch an einer örtlichen Klinik durchführen?


Die Federführung der Studie erfolgt durch Prof. Reichle aus Regensburg.

In die Studie aufgenommen werden Patienten seit Beginn 2007 im Uniklinikum Regensburg (Prof. Reichle, Onkologie und Prof. Wieland, Urologie. Ebenfalls beteiligen sich das Klinikum Bremen (Onkologie), Rostock (Prof. Casper, Uni, Onkologie), Tübingen (Prof. Stenzel, Uni, Urologie), Bonn (PD Dr. Siener, Uni, Urologie), Passau (Prof. Südhoff, Klinikum, Onkologie) und Kassel (Prof. Albers, Klinikum, Urologie), Planegg (Urologische Klinik), Regensburg (Caritas Krankenhaus St. Josef), Borken (Dr. Rüssel), Markkleeberg (Dr. Schulze). 

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., wegen einiger Tage Klinikaufenthaltes aufgrund eines Harnstaus hat sich die Beantwortung etwas verzögert. ...


 Harnstau? Verursacht durch was, wenn man fragen darf?

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Harnstau? Verursacht durch was, wenn man fragen darf?


Seit Anfang Juli, vor Beginn der jetzigen Therapie, habe ich in monatlichen Abständen Blutungen. Provoziert werden sie durch eine bestimmte unwillkürliche  Kontraktion beim Stuhlgang. Verursacht werden sie lt. Urologe durch brüchige Adern infolge der Bestrahlung. Während bisher der Blutpfropf  beim Wasserlassen weggedrückt werden konnte,  führte der  Blutpfropf am Sonntag zu Harnstau. Nach Setzen eines Katheders wurde die Blase bis Dienstag gespült. 

Mit meinem Urologen wurde besprochen bei der nächsten Blutung eine Verödung durchzuführen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans (GL)
Ich mache seit 14 Tagen in der Urologie Regensburg eine Therapie
mit Ixoten,Actos,Celebrex,Delphicort.
Spürbare Nebenwirkungen nur Wassereinlagerungen.Welche Medikamente
verwendest Du dagegen?
Über den Verlauf der Therapie werde ich berichten.
Gesundes neues Jahr und herzliche Grüße.
Eckoolk.

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss ständig an den von Tinka am 13.09.2007 eingestellten Bericht bzgl. WDR Lokalzeitbericht mit Prof. Dr. Heidenreich denken. (Weiß leider nicht, wie man Links erstellt.) Dort wurde von diversen auf den Patienten durch aufwendige Methoden INDIVIDUELL abgestimmten Medikamenten gesprochen. 

Der Bericht hörte sich sehr vielversprechend an und anscheinend, Hans (GL), gibt es ja da Zusammenhänge bzgl. Deiner Therapie, die ja lt. Deiner PK-Historie auf gute Erfolge schließen läßt. Handelt es sich hier tatsächlich um die gleiche Therapie?

Dann hatte Tinka mit ihrem Mann einen Termin bei Prof. Dr. H. und der schlägt etwas anderes vor. Außerdem kann ich nicht erkennen, dass Prof. Dr. H. tatsächlich an dieser Studie "teilnimmt", da Köln nicht aufgeführt wurde. Tinka berichtete über eine besondere Form der Therapie.

Desweiteren hört man nur sehr wenig von den Leuten im Forum, die sich dieser Therapie unterzogen haben.

Ich habe letzte Woche telefonischen Kontakt mit Regensburg aufgenommen, da ja hier im Forum berichtet wurde, dass nur noch wenige Plätze frei sind. Am Montag werde ich bzgl. dieser Angelegenheit nochmals telefonieren. Habe nur etwas Angst, dass das nachher wie ein Verkaufsgespräch verlaufen wird.

Außerdem sollte es doch hier auch schon offizielle Berichte geben, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass diese Studie Anfang 2007 gestartet wurde und lediglich ein halbes Jahr dauern sollte.

Gruß
Dine

PS: Einige werden sich bestimmt wieder fragen: Was will sie nur, ihrem Vater geht es noch gut.
Ich möchte einfach nur gut vorbereitet sein, wenn mein Vater mal in diese Lage kommt. Für die Urologin kommt sowieso nur Taxotere in Frage. Wobei mir hier der Unterschied zwischen Taxotere und Docetaxel immer noch nicht ganz klar ist.

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Dine,

Taxotere und Docetaxel ist das gleiche.
Docetaxel ist der Wirkstoff aus den Nadeln der Europäischen Eibe gewonnen.
Taxotere ist der Markennahme, Hersteller: Sanofi- Aventis.

Gruß,   Michael A.

----------


## Harro

*Unterschied?*

Hallo, Dine, Taxotere ist der Name und Docetaxel der Wirkstoff von Taxotere.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe den Eindruck, über Ergebnisse und Nebenwirkungen darf bei der Studie nicht gesprochen werden. Ich habe auch einen Freund, den das sehr interessieren würde. Oder sehe ich das falsch?  
Sonst laufen die Leute weg!! Das Prostatakarkarzinom darf auf Hormonbehandlung nicht mehr ansprechen, die Hauptstudie dauert zu Anfang 6 Monate.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Eckoolk,

Deine Therapiekombination zeigt, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, auch neue Ansätze auf.

Gegen die Wassereinlagerungen erhalte ich als Diuretikum Lassix® mit dem Wirkstoff Furosemid 40 mg. Außerdem habe ich mir Stützstrümpfe verschreiben lassen. 

Einen guten Verlauf wünscht Dir
Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine




> ich muss ständig an den von Tinka am 13.09.2007 eingestellten Bericht bzgl. WDR Lokalzeitbericht mit Prof. Dr. Heidenreich denken. 
> 
> (Weiß leider nicht, wie man Links erstellt.)


Die Erstellung von Links hat Winfried beschrieben. Link.

Der von Tinka am 13.09.2007 hinterlegte Link auf den WDR ist nur mit einer Ankündigung, jedoch nicht mit einem ausführlichen Bericht hinterlegt. Deshalb ist hierzu keine Stellungnahme möglich.




> Desweiteren hört man nur sehr wenig von den Leuten im Forum, die sich dieser Therapie unterzogen haben.


Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass von den erkrankten Personen relativ wenig den Weg ins Forum finden. Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch dadurch, dass die Teilnehmerzahlen bei Studien i.d.R. auch nicht allzu hoch sein werden.




> Ich habe letzte Woche telefonischen Kontakt mit Regensburg aufgenommen, da ja hier im Forum berichtet wurde, dass nur noch wenige Plätze frei sind. Am Montag werde ich bzgl. dieser Angelegenheit nochmals telefonieren. Habe nur etwas Angst, dass das nachher wie ein Verkaufsgespräch verlaufen wird.


Da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Zuerst wird abgeklärt, ob man überhaupt die Zulassungsbedingungen zur Studie erfüllt. Die Behandlung wird genau erklärt und man erhält eine ausführliche Patienteninformation. Damit beschäftigt man sich in einer längeren Gesprächspause. Es wurde großer Wert darauf gelegt auch alles verstanden zu haben. 
Auch Alternativen wurden besprochen. 
Ich hatte nie den Eindruck zu irgendeiner Therapie gedrängt zu werden. Ich fühlte mich immer als gleichwertiger Gesprächspartner.




> Außerdem sollte es doch hier auch schon offizielle Berichte geben, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass diese Studie Anfang 2007 gestartet wurde und lediglich ein halbes Jahr dauern sollte.


Mir wurde berichtet, dass die Studie verlängert wird. 

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## eckoolk

Hallo Hans(GL)
Danke für Deine Antwort!Wie immer schnell,aussagekräftig,kurz,jedoch mit einen
Anklang von Anteilnahme.
Frage: Wie wird vor Antritt einer Chemotherapie die Wirksamkeit festgestellt?
Gruß Eckoolk

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Danke für Deine Antwort!Wie immer schnell,aussagekräftig,kurz,jedoch mit einen
> Anklang von Anteilnahme.
> Frage: Wie wird vor Antritt einer Chemotherapie die Wirksamkeit festgestellt?


Hallo Eckoolk,

danke für Deine freundlichen Worte!

In Hinblick auf die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht.

Reduziert auf die Prüfung der Wirksamkeit von geplanten Chemotherapien, gab Dr. F. E. auf einer Informationsveranstaltung am 7.Juni 07 in Augsburg den Hinweis, dass ein Labor mit dem er in Kontakt stehe, die Wirksamkeit von Zytostatikas austeste. Ähnliches wird in der Weiterbildungsveranstaltung am 5. bis 6. Okt. 07 in Bad Reichenhall mit dem Vortrag "Chemosensivitätstestung" beschrieben. Link.
Ein weiterer Hinweis stammt von Werner Roesler: Link.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich würde das ganz simple EAV-System für mich verwenden. Das Problem dürfte sein woher bekommt man Chemomaterial. 
Bisher war es mir möglich zu testende Medikamente von Freunden zu bekommen. So war für mich z.B. Actos, Flutamid schlecht in der Testung. OPC, Omega 3, Bio-Bran, Casodex, Volon, Nizoral, Contergan gut getestet. Wohlgemerkt für mich am 12.7.07.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Seit dem 25.07.07 gedeiht mir die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie der Uniklinik Regensburg an.

25.07.07 PSA 5,30 ng/ml Beginn der Therapie
08.08.07 PSA 1,27 ng/ml 
05.09.07 PSA 0,67 ng/ml 
04.10.07 PSA 0,57 ng/ml
06.11.07 PSA 0,55 ng/ml
06.12.07 PSA 0,43 ng/ml
03.01.08 PSA 0,37 ng/ml

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Hans,

das Ergebnis ist ja mal wieder hervorragend! Ich hoffe, Dir geht es auch noch gut dabei?!

Ich habe letztens mit Herrn Prof. Dr. Reichel telefoniert. Er war wirklich sehr freundlich und hat gesagt, dass ich mit meinem Paps kommen soll, wenn der PSA zweimal angestiegen ist. Nach den evtl. noch freien Plätzen habe ich nicht gefragt, dass hatte ich in der Aufregung vergessen sowie einiges andere auch, was ich noch fragen wollte. Evtl. kannst Du ja mal nachhören?

Irgendwie kann ich auch jetzt nicht wirklich sagen, ob er immer über die eine Therapie gesprochen hatte. Manchmal kam es mir auch so vor als würde ich ihm mehr über den Therapieverlauf erzählen können als er mir. Er schien mir etwas zurückhaltend.

Zu den Ergebnissen hat er keine richtige Auskunft gegeben, nur dass die Therapie allgemein sehr gut anschlägt, es aber auch "Therapieversager" gibt und ein Patient stationär aufgenommen werden mußte, weil die Werte nicht mehr okay waren, weil er sich nicht regelmäßig untersuchen lassen hat, so dass man hätte früher reagieren können.

Er sagte zum Thema Taxotere, dass man das immer noch machen könnte, auch noch nach der Therapie. Aber das diese Therapie ähnliche Erfolge aufweist wie mit Taxotere.

Als ich sagte, dass Borken für uns die Anlaufstätte wäre, die am nächsten liegt, sagte Prof. Dr. Reichel, dass Borken doch nicht teilnimmt, wir aber dann bestimmt etwas finden würden.

Es bleibt wie immer spannend, meine beiden Daumen sind weiterhin ganz feste gedrückt.

Liebe Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine,




> das Ergebnis ist ja mal wieder hervorragend! Ich hoffe, Dir geht es auch noch gut dabei?!


Ich will nicht klagen. Natürlich hinterlässt jede Therapie seine Spuren. Ich habe bereits früher darüber berichtet. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Taxotere-Patienten meine ich, geht es mir ganz gut.




> Ich habe letztens mit Herrn Prof. Dr. Reichel telefoniert. Er war wirklich sehr freundlich und hat gesagt, dass ich mit meinem Paps kommen soll, wenn der PSA zweimal angestiegen ist. Nach den evtl. noch freien Plätzen habe ich nicht gefragt, dass hatte ich in der Aufregung vergessen sowie einiges andere auch, was ich noch fragen wollte. Evtl. kannst Du ja mal nachhören?


Bei meinem letzten Besuch sagte man mir, dass die Studiendauer um ein halbes Jahr verlängert werden soll.




> Er sagte zum Thema Taxotere, dass man das immer noch machen könnte, auch noch nach der Therapie. Aber das diese Therapie ähnliche Erfolge aufweist wie mit Taxotere.


So sehe ich es auch. Im schlechtesten Fall habe ich eine Runde dazugewonnen.




> Als ich sagte, dass Borken für uns die Anlaufstätte wäre, die am nächsten liegt, sagte Prof. Dr. Reichel, dass Borken doch nicht teilnimmt, wir aber dann bestimmt etwas finden würden.


Auf der BPS Seite sind die weiteren Teilnehmer angegeben.

Laut Profil Deines Vaters, wurde Flutamid gegeben. Flutamid gilt als Chemo und kann ein Ausschlussgrund sein. Es kann sich aber das Verhandeln lohnen.




> Es bleibt wie immer spannend, meine beiden Daumen sind weiterhin ganz feste gedrückt.


Da hast Du recht. Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Vater alles Gute.

Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

Flutamid gilt als Chemo, dann habe ich ja auch schon eine Chemo hinter mir. Die Wirkung war bescheiden. Das kann nicht sein, was ist dann mit Ketokonazol, Kontergan u.a.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Konrad,

mit der Einordnung von Flutamid als Chemo war ich auch überrascht. Ich gebe hier nur die beim Therapiegespräch erfahrene Weisheit wieder. 

Über Ketokonazol, Kontergan kann ich mich nicht äußern.

Grüße
Hans

----------


## Günter Feick

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> mit der Einordnung von Flutamid als Chemo war ich auch überrascht. 
> Grüße
> Hans


Hallo Hans,

bin auch überrascht...... Könntest Du das bitte noch einmal nachprüfen u. die Gründe in Erfahrung bringen?

Günter

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Günter,




> bin auch überrascht...... Könntest Du das bitte noch einmal nachprüfen u. die Gründe in Erfahrung bringen.


meinen nächsten Besuch in der Klinik habe ich Ende Januar. Ich bitte bis dahin um Geduld.

Viele Grüße 
Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Günter, hallo Hans



> bin auch überrascht...... Könntest Du das bitte noch einmal nachprüfen u. die Gründe in Erfahrung bringen?


Flutamid zählt zu den Nicht-steroidalen Antiandrogenen und wird zum Teil als Chemotherapeutikum aus der Klasse der Hormone bezeichnet. Das ist der einzige Grund diese Folgerung zu benutzen.
Wer eine ausführliche, über den Text des Beipackzettels hinausgehende Beschreibung als PDF braucht, bitte mailen.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Hans,




> Ich will nicht klagen. Natürlich hinterlässt jede Therapie seine Spuren. Ich habe bereits früher darüber berichtet.


Hmmm, das hört sich ja nicht sooo dolle an. Ich habe über Wassereinlagerungen in Deinen Berichten gelesen. Ich gucke aber nochmal.




> Bei meinem letzten Besuch sagte man mir, dass die Studiendauer um ein halbes Jahr verlängert werden soll.


Ja, aber was heißt das genau? Vergrößert sich damit auch automatisch die Teilnehmeranzahl oder wird die Therapie dadurch nicht abgesetzt, weil sie eben erfolgreich ist? Was passiert, wenn der PSA meines Paps in einem halben Jahr nicht angestiegen ist, worüber ich mich natürlich sehr freuen würde? Aber hat er dann keine Chance mehr daran teilzunehmen?




> Auf der BPS Seite sind die weiteren Teilnehmer angegeben.


Alle ziemlich weit weg, aber wir finden schon was, außerdem ist uns kein Weg zu weit, wenn es um das nackte Überleben geht.




> Laut Profil Deines Vaters, wurde Flutamid gegeben. Flutamid gilt als Chemo und kann ein Ausschlussgrund sein. Es kann sich aber das Verhandeln lohnen.


Das wäre natürlich sehr übel. Aber ich denke auch, dass man darüber reden kann. Vielleicht sind sie auch dankbar über jeden Studienteilnehmer.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich nicht wieder da in etwas hineinsteiger und dann geht doch alles böse aus und die Enttäuschung wäre fatal.

Wir geben nicht auf! Abgesehen von den Schweißattacken, an die sich mein Paps allerdings schon gewöhnt hat, geht es ihm super. Die "Fischöl-Dinger" und das ganze Vitamin-C-Zeug verleihen ihm ein super Wohlgefühl, so dass er sich topfit fühlt. Das muss nur so bleiben!

Liebe Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine



> Ja, aber was heißt das genau? Vergrößert sich damit auch automatisch die Teilnehmeranzahl oder wird die Therapie dadurch nicht abgesetzt, weil sie eben erfolgreich ist? Was passiert, wenn der PSA meines Paps in einem halben Jahr nicht angestiegen ist, worüber ich mich natürlich sehr freuen würde? Aber hat er dann keine Chance mehr daran teilzunehmen?


Ich habe das Gespräch so verstanden, dass die Studie auch offen ist für die Aufnahme neuer Teilnehmer.

Viele Grüße und Deinem Papa alles Gute

Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Günter,

Bei meinem letzten Besuch in der Universitätsklinik Regensburg am  31.01.2008 erklärte mir der Prüfarzt, dass Flutamid in der roten Liste  als Zytostatikum aufgeführt ist. 

Für die Anwendung der Phase II Studie wird Flutamid jedoch nicht  mehr als Zytostatikum sondern als Antiandrogen eingestuft. Somit werden  auch mit Flutamid behandelte Patienten in die Studie aufgenommen. 

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Hellau Hans,

das ist beruhigend zu lesen. 

Ich sehe, dass Dein PSA-Wert schon wieder gefallen ist. Wahnsinn! Wie lange ist die Therapie angesetzt bzw. gibt es irgendwann mal eine Pause? Was machen die Metastasen, man könnte vermuten, dass sich diese langsam in Luft auflösen?

Mein Vater muss diese Woche zu seiner Urologin, um die Werte zu messen, bin schon total gespannt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit gehen, um diese Möglichkeit der Therapie einmal mit ihr zu besprechen. Vielleicht kommt sie ja an irgendwelche zusammenfassenden Ergebnisse. Wenn Du nämlich der Einzige von evtl. 50 Teilnehmern bist, der diese vorbildlichen Ergebnisse abliefert, dann ist das zwar eine Chance, aber dann sieht das Bild natürlich gleich ganz anders aus.

Die Daumen sind weiterhin fest gedrückt!

Liebe Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Vielleicht kommt sie ja an irgendwelche zusammenfassenden Ergebnisse. Wenn Du nämlich der Einzige von evtl. 50 Teilnehmern bist, der diese vorbildlichen Ergebnisse abliefert, dann ist das zwar eine Chance, aber dann sieht das Bild natürlich gleich ganz anders aus. ...


Eure Onkologin wird mit Sicherheit keine zusammenfassenden Ergebnisse liefern können, denn die Studie läuft an verschiedenen Zentren und ist nicht ausgewertet. Auf der anderen Seite ist soviel sicher, dass nämlich Hans(GL) nicht der Einzige ist, der diese vorbildlichen Ergebnisse aufweisen kann. Zunächst ist es aber nur eine Remission, die sich in der Bildgebung und im PSA-Abfall manifestiert. Wie sich dies letztendlich auf das Gesamtüberleben auswirkt, bleibt im Spekulativen.

WW

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Winfried,




> Eure Onkologin wird mit Sicherheit keine zusammenfassenden Ergebnisse liefern können, denn die Studie läuft an verschiedenen Zentren und ist nicht ausgewertet.


vielleicht hat sie aber schon einiges darüber gehört. Ich denke immer, dass Ärzte evtl. eher an solche Informationen kommen. Es ist ziemlich schade, dass diese Therapie nicht ausgewertet ist bzw. wird, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte, dass die Zentren zusammengeschlossen sind und Regensburg eben die Federführung hat. 




> Auf der anderen Seite ist soviel sicher, dass nämlich Hans(GL) nicht der Einzige ist, der diese vorbildlichen Ergebnisse aufweisen kann.


Woher weißt Du das? Hier äußern sich ja nicht gerade viele Patienten dazu.




> Zunächst ist es aber nur eine Remission, die sich in der Bildgebung und im PSA-Abfall manifestiert. Wie sich dies letztendlich auf das Gesamtüberleben auswirkt, bleibt im Spekulativen.


Die Bildgebung und der PSA-Abfall sind nunmal die Indikatoren, die hier im Vordergrund stehen und den Erfolg wiederspiegeln können. Natürlich spielen die "anderen Werte" auch eine große Rolle und wenn diese unter Kontrolle sind, dann kann man rechtzeitig reagieren. 

Was bleibt denn sonst noch? Letztendlich doch nur die Chemo, die ziemlich hart werden kann und in vielen Fällen, das Leben nicht unbedingt lebenswerter macht. Die Heilung ist auch hier - zumindest bei meinem Vater - ausgeschlossen. Und dann... sind wir am Ende der Fahnenstange (Dein Zitat).

Ich finde es okay, wenn man hierbei nicht zu euphorisch rangeht, aber sollte diese Therapie ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein mit einer guten Lebensqualität, ist das meines Erachtens schon ein voller Erfolg.

In diesem Sinne,
Dine

----------


## WinfriedW

> Woher weißt Du das?


1. *Ich nehme außerhalb der Studie die gleichen Medikamente* wie Hans(GL), nur Glivec® (Imatinib) wird mir vorenthalten. In die Studie komme ich, weil chomotherapeutisch vorbehandelt, nicht hinein.

2. Mich treibt die Frage um, ob mir Glivec® einen Benefit brächte. Diese Frage kann (oder will) derzeit niemand beantworten.

3. Ich bin wie Hans(GL) in Regensburg in Behandlung und ich rede mit den Leuten. Ich glaube nicht, dass mir bewusst Informationen vorenthalten werden. Ergebnisse in Zahlen gibt es wohl erst nach Auswertung der Studie.

4. Wenn ich dein Vater wäre, würde ich mich trotz dieser Unsicherheit um die Aufnahme in diese Studie bemühen.

WW

----------


## Dine150

> 1. *Ich nehme außerhalb der Studie die gleichen Medikamente* wie Hans(GL), nur Glivec® (Imatinib) wird mir vorenthalten. In die Studie komme ich, weil chomotherapeutisch vorbehandelt, nicht hinein.


Interessant, es wäre sehr schön, wenn Du Dein Profil updaten würdest, damit wir den Verlauf erkennen können. 




> 2. Mich treibt die Frage um, ob mir Glivec® einen Benefit brächte. Diese Frage kann (oder will) derzeit niemand beantworten.


Hmmm, auch interessant. Da muss es anscheinend einen negativen Zusammenhang geben.




> 3. Ich bin wie Hans(GL) in Regensburg in Behandlung und ich rede mit den Leuten.


Daraus ist zu entnehmen, dass einige/alle Leute mit denen Du gesprochen hast, auch positive Ergebnisse verzeichnen können? Kannst Du sie nicht bewegen, ihre Ergebnisse ins Forum einzustellen? Das wäre doch super!




> Ergebnisse in Zahlen gibt es wohl erst nach Auswertung der Studie.


Darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Die Studie ist ja verlängert worden, allerdings hoffe ich, dass diese Studie danach nicht beendet ist und mein Vater zu gegebener Zeit auch eine Chance auf diese Therapie bekommt.




> 4. Wenn ich dein Vater wäre, würde ich mich trotz dieser Unsicherheit um die Aufnahme in diese Studie bemühen.


Auf jeden Fall und das habe ich ja schon ansatzweise getan. Das ist es bestimmt wert.

Ich weiß, dass sollte man nicht, aber ich vergleiche das gerne mit meinem Onkel, der eine Spenderniere besitzt und diesbezüglich auch ziemlich viele Medikamente nehmen muss, damit diese nicht vom Körper abgestoßen wird. Die Zeit ist schon längst überschritten, aber er lebt sehr gut, obwohl schon sehr viele Ärzte gesagt haben, dass die Niere jederzeit abgestoßen werden kann. Die Nebenwirkungen sind auch nicht ohne und hin- und wieder wird ein Krankenhaus-Aufenthalt fällig, aber er lebt mit sehr wenigen Einschränkungen.

Gruß
Dine

----------


## WinfriedW

> Interessant, es wäre sehr schön, wenn Du Dein Profil updaten würdest, damit wir den Verlauf erkennen können.


Dein Wunsch war mir Befehl. Mein Problem in diesem Zusammenhang ist, dass ich mit meinem Profil an das vom Administrator vorgegebene Größenlimit stoße. Wenn ich etwas neues hinein schreibe, dann muss ich etwas anderes herauslöschen. Das macht die Sache lästig.




> Hmmm, auch interessant. Da muss es anscheinend einen negativen Zusammenhang geben.


Nein! Die Regensburger hatten in der Vergangenheit eine kleine Studie mit den von mir eingenommenen Medikamenten. Dort sah man ein paar Vollremissionen, ein paar Krankheitsstabilisierungen und auch Therapieversager.

In der jetzigen Studie ist nun Glivec hinzu gekommen. Ob Glivec gegenüber dem vorherigen Regime einen Benefit bringt, wird man erst nach Auswertung aller Krankheitsverläufe der Studienteilnehmer wissen und das nicht wirklich genau, denn es handelt sich um eine Phase II - Studie. Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass eine nachfolgende Phase III - Studie die Ergebnisse der der Vorläuferstudie nicht bestätigt.




> Daraus ist zu entnehmen, dass einige/alle Leute mit denen Du gesprochen hast, auch positive Ergebnisse verzeichnen können?


Ich spreche vor allen Dingen mit den Regensburger Ärzten, denn auch mich treibt die Frage um, ob mir Glivec einen Vorteil brächte. Wenn sich dies zeigte, würde ich um Glivec kämpfen. Sicher ist allerdings, dass es auch in dieser Studie Therapieversager gibt.




> Ich weiß, dass sollte man nicht, aber ich vergleiche das gerne mit meinem Onkel, der eine Spenderniere besitzt und diesbezüglich auch ziemlich viele Medikamente nehmen muss, damit diese nicht vom Körper abgestoßen wird. Die Zeit ist schon längst überschritten, aber er lebt sehr gut, obwohl schon sehr viele Ärzte gesagt haben, dass die Niere jederzeit abgestoßen werden kann. Die Nebenwirkungen sind auch nicht ohne und hin- und wieder wird ein Krankenhaus-Aufenthalt fällig, aber er lebt mit sehr wenigen Einschränkungen.


Ich habe mir fürs neue Jahr vorgenommen, mir weniger Gedanken über meine Prognose zu machen und mir erst mal ein neues (gebrauchtes) Motorrad gekauft. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

WW

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Hans,

was ist mit Deinem PSA-Wert los? Der ist ja gestiegen  :Peinlichkeit: 

Liebe Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine,

unerfreulicherweise ist dem so! 
Der PSA-Wert ist von 0,37 auf 0,49 ng/ml gestiegen.

Woran liegt es?
- Ist der Nadir durchschritten?
- Habe ich zu viele Zitrusfrüchte, Orangen, gegessen? Gratefruit ist nicht erlaubt.
- Oder liegt es an der Nebenwirkung von Aranesp 500 μg. Die Blutwerte sind dadurch wieder in den Normalbereich gestiegen. Somit hat sich auch die Sauerstoffversorgung für die Krebszellen verbessert.

Ich weiß es noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Gratefruit ist nicht erlaubt.


Wer sagt das? Warum?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Nein! Die Regensburger hatten in der Vergangenheit eine kleine Studie mit den von mir eingenommenen Medikamenten. Dort sah man ein paar Vollremissionen, ein paar Krankheitsstabilisierungen und auch Therapieversager.


An besagter Studie waren wohl 50 Patienten beteiligt. 37 sprachen auf die Therapie mehr oder weniger gut an. Einige profitierten nur wenige Wochen. Es gab aber auch länger andauernde Vollremissionen. Es bleibt also spannend.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Wer sagt das? Warum?


Hallo Winfried,

In der Patienteninformation und Einwilligungserklärung ist das Verbot auf Seite 4/12 oben in der dritten Zeile beschrieben.

Grapefruit verzögert die Ausscheidung von Imatinib und kann somit zu verstärkter Nebenwirkung führen. Link. Letzter Absatz.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Hans,

kennst Du auch Studienteilnehmer mit hohen PSA-Einstiegswerten, die an der Studie teilnahmen oder-nehmen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg?

Danke Stefanie

----------


## Hans (GL)

> kennst Du auch Studienteilnehmer mit hohen PSA-Einstiegswerten, die an der Studie teilnahmen oder-nehmen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg?


Hallo Stefanie,

Mit Studienteilnehmer mit hohen Ausgangswerten habe ich leider keinen Kontakt. Ich empfehle ein Telefongespräch mit Hr. Prof. Reichle oder Hr. Dr. Vogelhuber zu suchen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Gespräche sehr offen. Telefonnummer siehe Link.

Viele Grüße 
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Stefanie,

ich weiss nicht ob aPSA über 30 hoch ist. Für uns eher nicht so hoch.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, Konrad

PS: Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle mal die Zellsymbiose-Therapie anschauen. Ich glaube wir kommen ohne naturheilkundliche Hilfen längerfristig nicht weiter.

----------


## Stefanie

Habe jetzt Termin in Markkleeberg bei Dr. Schulzte, der analog Regensburg Dr. Reichle behandelt. 
Mal sehen, was er für uns tun kann.

Stefanie

----------


## Hans (GL)

Seit dem 25.07.07 gedeiht mir die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie der Uniklinik Regensburg an.

Die Medikamentation besteht aus:
Imatinib 1x400mg (Glivec®); Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®); Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®); und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);
Wegen der Veränderung der Blutwerte wurde Ovastat auf 1x 250 mg reduziert.

Parallel erfolgt Medikamentation  mit  Profact 9,45 mg und Zometa 4mg/5ml

Das Ausgangsstaging zeigt Metastasen in der rechten Lunge und im LWK2.

25.07.07 PSA 5,30 ng/ml Beginn der Therapie
08.08.07 PSA 1,27 ng/ml 
05.09.07 PSA 0,67 ng/ml 
04.10.07 PSA 0,57 ng/ml
06.11.07 PSA 0,55 ng/ml
06.12.07 PSA 0,43 ng/ml
03.01.08 PSA 0,37 ng/ml  = Nadir: Reduktion 92,9%
31.01.08 PSA 0,49 ng/ml
28.02.08 PSA 0,46 ng/ml
27.03.08 PSA 0,45 ng/ml, NSE 15,8 < 16,3 μg/l

Anfang und Ende Januar 2008 erhielt ich Aranesp 500 μg.

20.02.08 CT Thorax, Weichteilmet. leicht zurückentwickelt
04.03.08 Szinti, vermehrte Speicherung in LWK2, Anreicherungen in BWK 10 u. 11,
                fokaler Herd bei der 4.oder 5. Rippe rechts

Die Knochenmetastasen werden mit dem NSE Wert überwacht.

Bei den Nebenwirkungen ist die anfängliche massive Schlaflosigkeit auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen. Ich trage Stützstrümpfe. Die Wassereinlagerungen sind weniger geworden. Der Körper scheint sich an die Medikamente zu gewöhnen.

Sehr positiv finde ich, dass erstmalig in meiner Krankengeschichte ein niedriger  PSA Wert gehalten werden kann.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> 04.03.08 Szinti, vermehrte Speicherung in LWK2, Anreicherungen in BWK 10 u. 11, fokaler Herd bei der 4.oder 5. Rippe rechts.


Verstehe ich richtig, die Knochenmetastasen beeindruckt die Therapie nicht sehr?

WW

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Hans,

Glückwunsch zu Deinem erfreulichen PSA-Verlauf.

Vielen Dank für Deine fortlaufende, informative Berichterstattung.




> Die Knochenmetastasen werden mit dem NSE Wert überwacht.
> 
> Hans


Wie geht das? Ich war bisher der Ansicht, daß NSE ein Indikator für Neuroendocrine Tumorzellen sei. Allerdings nur in Verbindung bei gleichzeitigem Anstieg von CGA. Ferner soll/kann NSE ein Hinweis auf alle möglichen Entzündungen im Körper sein.

Weißt Du genaueres?

Danke und weiterhin alles Gute

Joachim

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried, Hallo Hans-Joachim,

die Bilddarstellung der Knochen passt nicht zur PSA Entwicklung.
Zur Beurteilung erfolgt eine zusätzliche Verlaufskontrolle mit dem NSE Marker.

Bei einer Verdoppelungszeit von ca. 3 Wochen kann der Krebs bereits vor der jetzigen Therapie zu einem kleinzelligen mutiert sein. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zu diesen "Glückspilzen" gehöre. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen!

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Hans,

ich drücke mit allem was ich habe!

Gruß Joachim

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo lieber Hans,

die sich stabilisierenden PSA-Werte lassen hoffen, genau so wie die sich leicht zurückentwickelnden Weichteilmetastasen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass es in diese Richtung weitergeht.  Was Jahre gewachsen ist, wird sich nicht in Monaten zurückbilden. Deine Zuversicht möge hingegen zunehmen.

Mentale Arbeit, „bei der sich die Patienten IMMER in der Zukunft gesund sahen (aber nicht wie manche Trainer behaupten im hier und jetzt arbeiten) und vor allem die neue Einstellung zur eigenen Sprache bzw. die neuen Ziele machten den großen Unterschied zwischen Leben und Sterben aus.“ schreibt Lothar Hirneise in diesem Artikel:

http://www.krebstherapien.de/html/mentales.html


In diesem Sinne weiterhin alles Gute wünscht Dir

GeorgS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

auch ich drücke dir alles was ich habe, aber der PSA ist nicht alles. 

Mir wird ja auch schon deine Medikation empfohlen, ich bin der Meinung, mein Körper verträgt keine Medikamente mehr, er scheint sich durch allergische Reaktionen zu wehren. Ich bin noch nicht so weit, das zu testen.

Viel Glück und Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Dine150

> die Bilddarstellung der Knochen passt nicht zur PSA Entwicklung.
> Zur Beurteilung erfolgt eine zusätzliche Verlaufskontrolle mit dem NSE Marker.


Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: Die Knochenmetastasen wachsen weiter und die Weichteilmetastasen verkleinern sich? Komisch.... Bin mal gespannt.




> Bei einer Verdoppelungszeit von ca. 3 Wochen kann der Krebs bereits vor der jetzigen Therapie zu einem kleinzelligen mutiert sein. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zu diesen "Glückspilzen" gehöre. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen!


Das gibt es auch noch?! Au Backe, hier muss man echt mit allem rechnen. Wann und wie kriegst Du das raus?

Meine Daumen sind jedenfalls - wie immer - ganz ganz feste gedrückt.

Es grüßt
eure mitfühlende Dine

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mir wird ja auch schon deine Medikation empfohlen, ...


Es muss ja nicht zwingend die Studie sein. Bei Glivec wissen wir sicher, dass es Nebenwirkungen macht. Ob's auch mit einem Benefit verbunden ist, wissen wir vorerst nicht. Natürlich würde man in Regensburg versuchen, einen chemonaiven Patienten, wie dich, in die Studie zu drücken.

Hans hat nach meiner Erinnerung irgendwann Ovastat  reduziert. Nimmst du immer noch die reduzierte Dosis, Hans?

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Heute erwartet uns eine erste Blutuntersuchung nach 1 Woche Glivec. Ich bin gespannt, wohin die PSA-Reise so gegangen ist, obwohl bei hohem PSA ja die Ergebnisse nicht so doll sein sollen.
Mein Paps hat schön zugenommen, so dass ich hoffe, dass heute die EKG Elektroden halten. Er wiegt jetzt 77.
Leichte Wassereinlagerungen in den Beinen und Schlaflosigkeit sind bisher erste Nebenwirkungen. Ansonsten fühlt er sich deutlich besser. Er sagt, er hat mehr Kraft?!

Über die Ergebnisse werde ich berichten. 

Viele Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Heute erwartet uns eine erste Blutuntersuchung nach 1 Woche Glivec. Ich bin gespannt, wohin die PSA-Reise so gegangen ist, obwohl bei hohem PSA ja die Ergebnisse nicht so doll sein sollen. ...


Eine PSA-Messung nach nur einer Woche Therapie ist ziemlich sinnfrei. Habt ihr denn nach dem 13.3., damals hattet ihr PSA=1700 ng/ml ermittelt, noch einen neuen Wert genommen? Wenn nicht, dann könntet ihr den heutigen Wert als Referenzwert bei Therapiebeginn betrachten. Bevor man eine Aussage über das Greifen oder Versagen der neuen Therapie machen kann, müsst ihr sie aber wenigstens 2-3 Monate wirken lassen. Ich würde die nächste PSA-Messung in 6 Wochen planen.

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Eine 2. und dritte Messung ergaben Werte über 1500. Sie wurden nicht genau ermittelt, sondern nur als Bestätigung des hohen ertes genommen. Mir ist auch klar, dass heute kein Wunder zu erwarten ist, aber ich hoffe doch, dass der Anstieg gestoppt ist.

Irgendwas muß doch mal wirken.

Viele Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Eine 2. und dritte Messung ergaben Werte über 1500. Sie wurden nicht genau ermittelt, sondern nur als Bestätigung des hohen ertes genommen. Mir ist auch klar, dass heute kein Wunder zu erwarten ist, aber ich hoffe doch, dass der Anstieg gestoppt ist.


Es könnte auch das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Wir erleben häufig, dass der PSA-Wert am Anfang einer wirksamen Therapie zunächst ansteigt. Das muss noch keine Katastrophe sein.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass der Wert gefallen ist. Das wäre jedenfalls gut für die Nerven.

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Deshalb hatten wir ja auch beim Keto gehofft, dass das die Wirksamkeit der Therapie bestätigt. Fürs Gemüt wars allerdings ganz schlecht und die andauernde Übelkeit mit sogar Erbrechen lies die Lebensqualität deutlich sinken, so dass ein Absetzen unumgänglich war. Vielleicht war es auch DAS Mittel, was gewirkt hätte.

Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Deshalb hatten wir ja auch beim Keto gehofft, dass das die Wirksamkeit der Therapie bestätigt. ...


Wobei ein Anstieg von 466 ng/ml auf 1700 ng/ml wirklich wenig Raum für Optimismus lässt.

Wenn sich heute der Wert vervielfacht haben sollte, würde mir das schon auch zu denken geben. 

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Bevor man eine Aussage über das Greifen oder Versagen der neuen Therapie machen kann, müsst ihr sie aber wenigstens 2-3 Monate wirken lassen. Ich würde die nächste PSA-Messung in 6 Wochen planen.


Hallo Stefanie,
So ähnlich hat man es mir auch gesagt. In meinem Fall erfolgte die erste PSA Messung nach einen Monat.
Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Gute.

Hallo Hans-Joachim, GeorgS, HansiB
Um den Diskussionsbaum zusammenzuhalten bedanke ich mich an dieser Stelle recht herzlich für`s Daumendrücken.

Hallo Winfried
Zu Deiner Frage: Ich nehme nur 1 Stk Ovastat.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Wir waren heute außer der Reihe wegen der Nebenwirkungen zum Besprechen der Blutwerte. Über PSA haben wir nicht gesprochen. Ichhabe auch nicht gefragt. Ich denke, es wäre psychisch nicht gut, wenn der gestiegen ist und das vermute ich.

Stefanie

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe gerade ein Telefonat mit "unserer" Urologin geführt, der ich vorab einige Dokumente aus dem Forum bzgl. der Therapie ausgedruckt und geschickt habe. Sie ist wirklich sehr aufgeschlossen, möchte aber unbedingt wissen, wieviele Leute an der Studie teilnehmen. Werden wir das erst am Ende der Studie erfahren?
Sie fand die Aussage von Dr. Reichel, eine Chemotherapie mit Taxotere könne man immer noch nach der hier diskutierten Therapie machen, etwas unseriös. Da man doch noch gar nicht weiß, wie die Patienten dann danach darauf reagieren.
Auch Deine Aussage Winfried, dass wir "nur" wissen, dass die Werte fallen und die Bildgebung vielversprechend aussieht, hat sie ebenfalls geäußert. Hab ihr auch verdeutlicht, dass uns bewußt ist, dass das experimentell zu sehen sei. 
Das die Werte fallen, erklärt sie sich damit, dass in der Medikation tatsächlich etwas von dem Zeug ist, was man auch in der Chemo wieder findet. Sorry, dass ich mich nicht so gewählt ausdrücke, aber ich kann das nicht so genau wiedergeben, wie sie es gesagt hat. 
Ich fand es super, dass sie sich so spät noch gemeldet hat und sie meinte, dass sie sich weiter darüber informieren wird und wir diesbezüglich in Verbindung bleiben sollen. Sie meint, dass man erst von einem Erfolg sprechen kann, wenn die Lebenserwartung mit einer guten Lebensqualität mit dieser Therapie von mehr als zwei Jahren gegeben ist.

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich weiterhin positive Nachrichten von der Therapie zu hören. Wie immer sind meine beiden Daumen ganz ganz feste gedrückt.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ... Sie meint, dass man erst von einem Erfolg sprechen kann, wenn die Lebenserwartung mit einer guten Lebensqualität mit dieser Therapie von mehr als zwei Jahren gegeben ist.


Hallo Dine,

wenn ich mich an meine Stimmungslage vor einem dreiviertel Jahr erinnere, war diese durch PSA Verdoppelungszeiten von ca. 3 Wochen geprägt. Welche Jahreslast sich daraus ableitet, möge der interessierte Leser selber ausrechnen.

Aufgrund der Therapieentwicklung bin ich über die damalige Fügung sehr froh. Aus meiner Patientensicht betrachtet, ist diese Zeit mit hoher Lebensqualität verbunden.




> In diesem Sinne freue ich mich weiterhin positive Nachrichten von der Therapie zu hören. Wie immer sind meine beiden Daumen ganz ganz feste gedrückt...


Danke liebe Dine für Deinen Zuspruch.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Der PSA -Wert ist leicht gestíegen, auf 1800. Die Ödeme gehen durch die Lymphdrainage langsam zurück. Das Gesamtblutbild war allerdings nicht zufriedenstellend. Zu hoher Eisenspiegel? Am Dienstag bekommt er eine Bluttransfusion. Sein Befinden ist allerdings immer noch gut. Keine Schmerzen!

Das der PSA noch nicht gefallen ist, war ja eigentlich klar und die nächste Messung wird zeigen, ob die Therapie anschlägt oder nicht.

Lb. Grüße Stefanie

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Stefanie,

ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Vater alles Gute, insbesondere dass die Therapie gut anspringt.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., möchte aber unbedingt wissen, wieviele Leute an der Studie teilnehmen. Werden wir das erst am Ende der Studie erfahren?
> 
> Sie fand die Aussage von Dr. Reichel, eine Chemotherapie mit Taxotere könne man immer noch nach der hier diskutierten Therapie machen, etwas unseriös. Da man doch noch gar nicht weiß, wie die Patienten dann danach darauf reagieren.
> 
> Auch Deine Aussage Winfried, dass wir "nur" wissen, dass die Werte fallen und die Bildgebung vielversprechend aussieht, hat sie ebenfalls geäußert. Hab ihr auch verdeutlicht, dass uns bewußt ist, dass das experimentell zu sehen sei. ...


In meinem Falle ist die Situation klar: Ich habe 12 Zyklen Taxotere hinter mir, bis der PSA-Wert wieder anstieg. Was würde eure Onkologin in dieser Situation empfehlen? Das würde mich doch sehr interessieren, denn ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Vorschlägen. Allerdings bin ich im Gegensatz zu Hans(GL) nicht in der Studie und nehme deshalb kein Glivec®.

Ansonsten sollte es für eure Onkologin kein Problem sein, mit Prof. Reichle Kontakt aufzunehmen und ihre Fragen und Zweifel dort direkt zu formuliern. Die Kontaktdaten findet sie *hier*.

WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Seit dem 25.07.07 gedeiht mir die antiinflamatorische und angiostatische Therapie der Uniklinik Regensburg an.

Die Medikamentation besteht aus:
Imatinib 1x400mg (Glivec®); Etoricoxib 1x60mg, (Arcoxia®); Pioglitazon 2x30mg (Actos®); Treosulfan 2x250 mg (Ovastat®); und Dexamethason 2x0,5mg (Fortecortin®);
Wegen der Veränderung der Blutwerte wurde Ovastat auf 1x 250 mg reduziert.

Parallel erfolgt Medikamentation  mit  Profact 9,45 mg und Zometa 4mg/5ml

Das Ausgangsstaging zeigt Metastasen in der rechten Lunge und im LWK2.

25.07.07 PSA 5,30 ng/ml Beginn der Therapie
08.08.07 PSA 1,27 ng/ml 
05.09.07 PSA 0,67 ng/ml 
04.10.07 PSA 0,57 ng/ml
06.11.07 PSA 0,55 ng/ml
06.12.07 PSA 0,43 ng/ml
03.01.08 PSA 0,37 ng/ml  = Nadir: Reduktion 92,9%
31.01.08 PSA 0,49 ng/ml
28.02.08 PSA 0,46 ng/ml
27.03.08 PSA 0,45 ng/ml, NSE 15,8 < 16,3 μg/l
24.04.08 PSA 0,46 ng/ml, NSE 11,3
26.05.08 PSA 0,47 ng/ml, NSE 11,2

Anfang und Ende Januar 2008 erhielt ich Aranesp 500 μg.
Ende Mai 2008 erhielt ich Asanesp 500 μg
Wegen Nierenwerte wurden im April 2008 Arcoxia und Calcidend D abgesetzt. Die Nierenwerte haben sich nach einem Monat wieder erholt.

20.02.08 CT Thorax, Weichteilmet. leicht zurückentwickelt
04.03.08 Szinti, vermehrte Speicherung in LWK2, Anreicherungen in BWK 10 u. 11,
                fokaler Herd bei der 4.oder 5. Rippe rechts

Die Knochenmetastasen werden mit dem NSE Wert überwacht.

Bei den Nebenwirkungen ist die anfängliche massive Schlaflosigkeit auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen. Ich trage Stützstrümpfe. Die Wassereinlagerungen sind weniger geworden. Der Körper scheint sich an die Medikamente zu gewöhnen.

Sehr positiv finde ich, dass erstmalig in meiner Krankengeschichte ein niedriger  PSA Wert gehalten werden kann.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

Gratulation zu dem konstante PSA. Knochenüberwachung durch NSE habe ich noch nie gehört. Wie ist der CRP und die BS vor Th. und aktuell. Der Fortschritt der Metastasen unter Th. ist nicht schön.

Mir wollen die sich Sorgen machenden auch die Reichlestudie angedeihen lassen. Diese sind mit meinem immer sehr geringem CRP von 0,6 bzw. < 1 ohne Medikamente nicht zufrieden!!! Was wird sonst zur Entzündungskontrolle gemacht? 
Ich bin der Meinung, keine Entzündungshemmung machen zu brauchen bei den Werten, Reichle würde aber trotzdem tharapieren???

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ...Gratulation zu dem konstante PSA...


Vielen Dank HansiB




> ...Knochenüberwachung durch NSE habe ich noch nie gehört...


Es besteht der Verdacht auf Kleinzelligkeit!




> ...Wie ist der CRP und die BS vor Th. und aktuell...


CRP vor der Studie war 1,53 mg/l; CRP lag z. T. unter 0,5 mg/l; CRP aktuell ist 0,84 mg/l

HansiB, was bedeutet BS?

Am meisten freut mich, dass der Krebs mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von ca. 3 Wochen nicht nur gestoppt wurde, sondern dass sich die PSA-Werte auch um maximal 92% verringert haben.




> Was wird sonst zur Entzündungskontrolle gemacht?


Es wird LDH gemessen. Der aktuelle Wert ist 253 U/l.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Freunde,

diese Zeilen schreibe ich bewusst in Erinnerung  der Stimmungslage vor einem Jahr: Bei Verdoppelungszeiten von ca. 3 Wochen war mir damals schon sehr bange. 

Dank des Regensburger Protokolls erfolgte ein massiver Rückgang von PSA 5,3 auf ca. PSA 0,43. Nach Anstieg über zwei Plateaus liegt der Wert nun bei PSA 0,61.

Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei Hr. Prof. A. Reichle und Hr. Dr. Voglhuber bedanken. Nicht zu vergessen ist der Leiter der SHG Regensburg Franz Stadlbauer, der mir damals den entscheidenden Hinweis gab.

Mit dieser Nachricht will ich Mut verbreiten, und wünsche allen einen guten Verlauf.

Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

ich freue mich mit dir. 

Wie geht es Franz, ich glaube er hat auch die Studie gemacht, oder macht sie noch, wenn es kein Geheimnis ist?

was machen deine Weichteilmetastasen?

Viel Erfolg, Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

> ...ich freue mich mit dir...


Danke Konrad




> Wie geht es Franz, ich glaube er hat auch die Studie gemacht, oder macht sie noch, wenn es kein Geheimnis ist?


ich sende Dir eine Mail




> was machen deine Weichteilmetastasen?


Sie sind unverändert - es wäre schön, wenn sie sich verkapseln würden.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Freunde und Leidensgenossen,

seit  dem  25. Juli 2007 bin ich in der Studie Phase II in Kombination mit antiinflamatorischen und Angiostatischen Medikamenten behandelt worden.

Der Ausgangs PSA von 5,2 ng/ml wurde auf einen Nadir von 0,37 ng/ml gedrückt.
Aktuell beträgt der PSA 1,72. Die Knochenmetastase L2 erzeugt eine Wurzelkompression mit schmerzhaften Auswirkungen auf den rechten Oberschenkel.

Aufgrund der Richtlinien muss die Teilnahme an der Studie beendet werden.

Die weitere Behandlung erfolgt ohne Studienmedikament und in der ursprünglichen Dosierung der Begleitmedikamente. Zusätzlich ist eine Radatio angesagt.

Der Eintritt in die Studie erfolgte mit Verdoppelungszeiten des PSA-Wertes von ca. drei Wochen. Der maximale PSA Abfall betrug 92,9%, die jetzige Reduzierung beträgt noch 66,9%. 

Für den Zeitraum von 19 Monaten, fast eindreiviertel Jahre, empfinde die erfahrene Behandlung bei dem Hintergrund der ursprünglichen Verdoppelungszeiten als ausgesprochene Erfolgsgeschichte.  Hierzu bedanke ich mich ausdrücklich bei der Onkologie der Universität Regensburg für ihre mutigen Ansätze.

Bezüglich Lebensqualität habe ich in der vergangenen Zeit versucht den Hausmann in meiner fünfköpfigen Familie einzunehmen, und ein Krustentier klein zu halten. Mit der Lebensqualität bin ich in der Summe mehr als zufrieden.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit ist eine Hommage an alle  Mütter mit ihrer vielen Arbeit längst überfällig.

Leider konnten nicht alle im Forum diskutierten Studienteilnehmern diese positive Erfahrung der Studie zuteil werden. Aber  es sind nicht nur mir, außerhalb des Forums, mehrere Teilnehmer bekannt, welche die Studie mit gutem Ergebnis erfahren! Somit beurteile ist die Studie als sehr positiv zu beurteilen!

Für uns Fortgeschrittene sind erfolgreiche Standarttherapien rar  genau genommen gar nicht vorhanden. Letzter Leidtragender ist Werner R. 

Werner hat mehrfach die Durchführung von  Studien in unterschiedlichem Design angemahnt. Dem schließe ich mich vollinhaltlich an.

Nach Beobachtung in den letzen Jahren konstatiere ich, dass es allein aus Geldmangel den Universitäten verwehrt ist, neue Ansätze anzugehen.

Weshalb sich die pharmazeutische Industrie in einem Markt mit der Möglichkeit Millionen umzusetzen, nicht (stärker) engagiert, ist überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Jährlich versterben ca. 12.000 Männer an Prostatakrebs. Laut Information auf dem Urologenkongress in Stuttgart in 2008 wird an behördlichen Forschungsgeldern ein Betrag von ca. 1 Mill.  zur Verfügung gestellt. Ein lächerlich geringer Betrag!

Liebe Freunde aus dem Forum. 
Nach meiner Meinung haben die jüngeren, noch hormonstabilen Kollegen nur dann eine Chance die Überlebenszeit entscheidend zu verlängern, wenn jetzt und sofort mutig neue Ansätze angegangen und finanziert und nicht zu Tode diskutiert werden.

Viele Grüße

Euer Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,

Danke für Deinen Bericht, der doch Hoffnung macht, dass nun für einen Teil der Betroffenen erfolgsversprechende Ansätze entwickelt werden. Es tut natürlich sehr weh, wenn man sieht, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der Ideen der Wissenschaftler an unseren Universitäten aus Geldmangel in Studien einmündet, denn wir sind ja eine reiche Nation und haben Geld. Dies ist aber ein gesellschaftliches Problem, und wir Älteren müssen in den Selbsthilfeorganisationen, in den politischen Parteien auf ein Umdenken hinarbeiten, dass unser Geld besser eingesetzt wird.
Mich interessiert nun noch, warum Du aus der Studie ausscheiden musst. Sind dies die Metastasen, die nun durch Bestrahlung behandelt werden sollen?
Ich wünsche Dir weiter Deine positive Lebenseinstellung und bin sicher, dass sich wieder ein neuer Weg/eine neue Möglichkeit auftun wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Knut, lieber Hans,

meine Skepsis über die Langzeithilfe ist ja da bekannt. Ich gratuliere dir Hans, für den Erfolg. Es ist auch gut, ein wenig, auf das Versgen bei manchen hin zu weisen, konkretes wäre hilfreicher.

Wir waren ja beide in Stgt. nebeneinander gesessen, du hattest meine Meinung gehört und meine Unruhe zu dieser Veranstaltungen erlebt. Ich musste mich bremsen und bin erneut auch dort, eigentlich überall, "negativ" aufgefallen.

Wie bekannt interessiert mich ein niederes PSA durch Medikation runtergesrückt, nicht so sehr. Das alleine ist für mich kein Merkmal einer "aufregenden" Entwickung, aber immerhin positiv. 

Was macht die Antiangionese ohne Reichlemedikament zukünftig? Bekommt ihr Avastin, oder Thalidomid? Wie ist der entsprechende VEGF, wrkt da die Hemmung der neuen Blutzellen Bildung? Wird sowas überhaupt überprüft, oder nur "blind" (ich muss das erneut so sagen) gegeben?

Eine Verbesserung der DNA, des Knochenszintis und sonst optimale LQ, das ist für mich das Wichtige, aber das kennen wir ja schon.

Ich vermut mal, nach einer gewissen Zeit ist die Studie beendet. Aber was kommt dann. In Regensburg kommt mehr, ich weiss das, aber bei anderen Ärzten / Kliniken, bei denen man die Studie machen kann?
Weiterhin viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

die Mehrheit der Betroffenen vertraut der Schulmedizin und für diese ist die Entwicklung bei Hans eine Hoffnung.
Deine skeptischen Anmerkungen sind natürlich berechtigt mit Wie geht es weiter? Was sind die Möglichkeiten nach Abschluss der Studie?
Mich hat noch nachdenklich gemacht, dass trotz PSA-Rückgang die Metastasen weiter gewachsen sind, also eine ähnliche Entwicklung wie bei Winfried.
Ich werde da an die Aussage von Dr. Bliemeister erinnert: Heute wird das PSA therapiert aber nicht das Karzinom. Aber welche Alternative gibt es? In voller Konsequenz wohl nur einen alternativen Weg, und ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass für mich die Alternativen zurzeit mehr die Farbtupfer Hoffnung setzen. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass Dein Tupfer sich zu einem richtigen Fleck entwickelt und Du zum Hoffnungsträger avancierst.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Knut,

auch ich habe aktuell Kontakt zu Dr. Bliemeister. "Ich denke oft an Sie - Sie sind mit Ihrere Haltung Beispiel für VIELE". Davon merke ich zwar nichts, aber wenn er meint!

Das Fortschreiten die echte Malignität kennt man ja nicht, bei den Freunden, ist ja auch für mich das Problem (ich meine nicht mein Problem, denen ihres), auf das ich schon lange hinweise. 

Bei meinem momentanen sehr hohen PSA, nicht mehr lange, gehe ich davon aus, ich spüre auch nichts, daß die Metastasierung nach wie vor ruht, relativ gesehen. 

Meine Skepsis, ich weiss oft mehr von Betroffenen, manche sind ja nicht mehr aktiv, oder gestorben, ist wirklich nicht unbegründet und hat nichts mit meiner, auch da gibt es Gründe gemug, Verhältniss zur Schulmedizin zu tun.

Ich danke dir für die Wünsche, du hast ja auch früher an mich geglaubt.

Gruß an deine liebe Frau, Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Liebe Freunde,

@ Knut



> ...Mich interessiert nun noch, warum Du aus der Studie ausscheiden musst. Sind dies die Metastasen, die nun durch Bestrahlung behandelt werden sollen?...


Bei Progress wird ein Ausscheiden aus der Studie gefordert. 
Bezüglich PSA-Wert ist ein Anstieg von 100% über den Nadir ein Ausschlusskriterium. Wegen mehrfacher Plateaubildung  wurde dieser Wert bei mir überstiegen.
Schmerz erzeugende Knochenmetastsen gelten als Progress.
Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung, haben die Schmerzen im rechten Oberschenkel das Immunsystem beeinträchtigt, was zu dem PSA Anstieg begünstigte.


@ HansiB



> ...Was macht die Antiangionese ohne Reichlemedikament zukünftig? Bekommt ihr Avastin, oder Thalidomid? ...


Mit Ausnahme von Glivec erhalte ich die andern Studienmedikamente weiter als da sind: Ovastat, Fortecortin, Actos, Arcoxia. Es handelt sich hier um die gleiche Medikamentation die auch WW erfährt. Diese Medikamentenzusammensetzung hat weiterhin antiinflammatorische und angiostatische Wirkung.




> ...Wie ist der entsprechende VEGF, wrkt da die Hemmung der neuen Blutzellen Bildung?..


Lieber Konrad, ich verstehe diese Frage nicht.





> ...Eine Verbesserung der DNA, des Knochenszintis und sonst optimale LQ, das ist für mich das Wichtige, aber das kennen wir ja schon....


Ich denke Konrad, hier stimmt Dir jeder zu.

@ Knut



> ...Mich hat noch nachdenklich gemacht, dass trotz PSA-Rückgang die Metastasen weiter gewachsen sind, also eine ähnliche Entwicklung wie bei Winfried...


Während der Behandlung wurden engmaschig bildgebende Verfahren zur Kontrolle verwendet. (CT und Szinti). Die Veränderung im Skelett wurden z.T. als nicht verändert, oder mit nur leichtem Progress beschrieben. Die NSE Werte waren unauffällig. Leider drückt eine kleine Ausbuchtung auf den Nerv und ein eigentlich beneidenswert kleiner PSA Wert wird nervig.




> ... Ich wünsche Dir weiter Deine positive Lebenseinstellung und bin sicher, dass sich wieder ein neuer Weg/eine neue Möglichkeit auftun wird...


Danke Knut

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Hans,

ich wollte mich bei Dir für Deine Berichte bedanken, die meinem Vater und mir immer einen Funken Hoffnung vermittelt haben. 

Ich hoffe, mein Vater wird ebenfalls einen ähnlichen Verlauf verzeichnen können. Nach vier Wochen Studienmedikation geht es ihm derzeit sehr gut und konnte bislang über noch keine Nebenwirkungen klagen. Die Rückenschmerzen sind verflogen.

Außerdem trägt uns noch der schöne Gedanke, etwas für die Forschung zu tun.

Ich wünsche Dir auf diesem Wege weiterhin viel Erfolg und würde mich freuen, wenn Du weiter über Deinen Verlauf berichten würdest.

Liebe Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## Hans (GL)

Dine,

danke für Deine wohltuenden Worte.

Hans

----------

